# Bradford pear



## ALMPARSO (Mar 5, 2002)

Any recommendations on rooting bradford pear trees? Is it possible to grow bradfords from clippings from an existing bradford?

Any ideas on how far they should be placed apart when setting in the field? 

Thanks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 5, 2002)

Most cultivars of any species are grafted to hardy rootstock.

There are many cvs of calerry pear that are better then Bradford. It has many problems and even DIrr has recanted on it's usefulnes, and bemoaned it's over use.

go to the bottom of this page for a list of some cvs.

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/p/pyrcal/pyrcal1.html


----------

